# Daily aspirin??



## Katya (Sep 17, 2013)

I went for my early viability scan (through nhs) today and clinic appt. obviously things have changed since I was pregnant with my first born who is now 2 as I have been prescribed aspirin to take at 13 weeks onwards to take daily throughout the pregnancy to assist with placenta development. The consultant stated that this was now standard for diabetic mums to be but I've had a quick browse on tinterweb and yet to see NICE guidelines about it so a little baffled. Just wondering whether other pregnant diabetic mums to be have come across this?? 

Katy


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2013)

I've heard ladies say this before on t'other forum Katya - some areas they seem to and some they don't.

It's probably not a bad thing for Ds at all - apart from anything else, higher BP increases the risk of retinopathy, so thinning the blood a bit seems like a reasonable precaution to me.  Unless of course you have a contra-indication to aspirin (stomach ulcers of whatever) in the first place.


----------

